# Dating Website for BS and singles against cheating



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am thinking of building a dating website specifically for BS and/or singles that abhor cheating of any kind. 

Member's would be vetted to the best our ability before their profile ever goes up. It would be a dating site for people looking for serious relationships. It will not promote casual dating, hook-ups, open-relationships and definitely cheaters need not apply. 

I guess my questions to you guys are:

Would you pay a monthly membership of say $20 for this dating service? I know POF is free, but places like Match and eharmony are quite expensive. 
What are some of your gripes with dating websites?
What are some of your favorite must have features of a dating website?


----------



## Clawed (May 21, 2013)

lisab0105 said:


> I am thinking of building a dating website specifically for BS and/or singles that abhor cheating of any kind.
> 
> Member's would be vetted to the best our ability before their profile ever goes up. It would be a dating site for people looking for serious relationships. It will not promote casual dating, hook-ups, open-relationships and definitely cheaters need not apply.
> 
> ...


Well, it sounds good in theory, but the fact is - there is no way to filter out cheaters. In fact, I would think if it's marketed that way, it would probably attract MORE cheaters.

I'm definitely not trying to discourage you, because like I said - if I could know I am joining a site with like-minded individuals who are loyal and faithful, I would be all over it!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I like it Lisa, I'd sign up
Have everyone apply at their local polygraph tester

Detailed personality traits that were optional to fill out would be nice. I like Match's setup but it would be better if it had the needs and chemistry sections like POF does.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

You can't weed out cheaters. However, if you build the site around this format, with it being 'unspoken', people will automatically feel safer with someone if they have had similar happen to them. You don't have to try and weed out cheaters, it's impossible for one, but you can group a lot of folks together that can feel comfortable with others who have had the same heartbreak. 

Now, my gripe? Free sites are too common, so EVERYONE that is cheap gets on there. So you can't determine who's really legit or w/e. Second, the driving force will ALWAYS be one sided. ALL THE GUYS will always chase the girls. Point in being:

I have just recently completed an Online Dating Experiment, utilizing 5 female accounts, and 5 male accounts and 2 sites were paid. One reason why I'm broke. Guys, will ALWAYS chase, and they chase girls they're not even attracted to, if they think they can get laid, they're gonna chase. As someone had said to me before "All the girls gets tons of attention / messages, even the fat and ugly ones" Now, don't judge me, I didn't say it. This statement however, is exactly what made me start this experiment. ...

He was right! What this means is, if you're a guy, you have a whole lot less chance of being successful. The Less Wealthy and Handsome you are, the less chances. What I have found, is for women, they tend to be able to reel in guys who they would typically say were out of their league. Yet, reversed for men. Men had much less success, ONLY pulling in girls who they considered lower than their league. 

What the heck is wrong with this picture? Probably, nothing at all. That's society. Guys chase, women pick. When you're a chickidee and you got 20 messages a week flowing in, you get the pick of the litter. Sure, they still find out most of the guys they meet up with are pigs, but some, if not a lot, still get their game in and pull a chick in and before they know it, lots of time has passed before they realized how big of a dog their mate was. Wasting valuable time and effort. Then discouraging themselves from trying again. 

My experiment lasted for 5 months. With 10 accounts for myself, and observing over 30 other people, mostly from around here in my town. I have observed it, and it was overwhelming evidence that the theory is no longer a theory, it's just how it works. 

Men Fish, Women Pick. So if you're a man, getting on a dating site, just know that you're in competition, and will most likely get tossed aside until they get ready, if they do, to message you back. 

Another note, out of the experiment, 90% of the time, in my project, it showed that when the girls said they didn't respond to "Hey baby wanna hook up?" and needed a "intelligent response" before they responded, was full of shyte. When a good looking guy messaged them in that manner, they always responded. Weird huh? Oh, no it's not. It's to be expected.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

I definitely don't think any one can weed out the bad apples perfectly. But I would want to convey some sort of emotional safety for members. I want them to know we would do our best to verify serious like-minded individuals. A place where singles don't have to read the words "I want someone that doesn't carry a lot of baggage", and be afraid to be open about their experiences and how they are choosing to carry themselves in future relationships. 

I guess I just want to help facilitate some happiness for BS's in some way with other people that speak their language.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

2galsmom said:


> What about the legalities of promising emotional safety? There is yet another confession of fake accounts!


Oh I know, verbage is important. Don't make promises. I'm just saying what my hopes are for the site. Bad people always slip through the cracks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

I could call their ex-spouses and do a back ground check on them. Sad fact is....they'll always be cheaters. They marry faithful some reason they stray and then blame the other person. Before coming to the other person and saying my needs aren't met. 

It's Great idea...but not sure if it would really work. I always thought charge a lot. Get serious minded people truly looking for companionship.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

cheaters always said in real life that they didn't cheat, some times they even dare to say that it was the BS the one who cheated.

so filtering these people will be almost impossible


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn, in searching for the right software for this, they all advertise the option of buying thousands and millions of profiles. 

That means a huge chunk of the profiles you see on websites are fake or taken from sister sites and you will never get a response from them. 

So depressing. 

No worries, I have opted No to the buying members option. I may only get 5 members in the first 6 months, but at least they will be freaking real!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

... really? I mean really?

I agree with this:


> Well, it sounds good in theory, but the fact is - there is no way to filter out cheaters.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

yes you will need something like a PI to check their profiles, cheaters know that they are outcasts


----------

